# Where all the Loggers at ??



## StIhL MaGnUm (Aug 31, 2005)

Well where no one post here anymore , whats new and exciting in the AS logging section people.. Gypo I know your still around whats new..Logcutter ? Newfie ? Ryan ? Where are you guys stop in say hello..

Rob


----------



## Newfie (Aug 31, 2005)

Still around. Mostly cutting trees. Nobody comes to AS much since it was taken by coup by the CGLC.

Keeping busy?


----------



## jokers (Aug 31, 2005)

Newfie said:


> Still around. Mostly cutting trees. Nobody comes to AS much since it was taken by coup by the CGLC.
> 
> Keeping busy?



CGLC?

Hi Rob, good to see that you`re stll kickin'. How is that foot of your`s healing up? 100% yet?

Take care, Russ


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey fellas ,

Yup Im still kickn' foot is healed up , would'nt say 100% but it never really will be but it's ok now..Mike glad to hear your staying busy cutting always a good thing , as for myself recently unemployed decided to leave the clearing co I was running skidder for so now Im out and about looking to get back into logging. Im gonna be a daddy in March also my fiance is 11 weeks pregnant , and we're soon to get married , but other than that just looking for a new job logging .
Russ good to hear from you and thanks for asking bout the foot , suprised you guys remember . Hows things for you ? Well keep intouch , I think Im gonna be around here a lil more often.

Rob


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 1, 2005)

*Logging*

Well boys i quite loging, for the sumemr i worked at a tire shop, and fixed and installe dnew Truck tires on big trucks, and now im currently employsed at Sabian.


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Rob, congrads on getting to be a dad, Still logging but quit cutting about a year ago, been skidding behind a hydro-axe , longer hours but the money good.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey it's good to hear your still logging , why did you quit cutting ? Injury , or just get tired of it . Thanks for the congrats . So what are you running for skidder behind the HX ? Grapple I hope .. Knew a few guys who ran cable behind a buncher way to slow for production that way .. HEy it was good to hear from you , keep intouch us loggers need to stick together

Rob


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 4, 2005)

Well cutting was getting too slow and the money was'nt their anymore and after 26 years full time cutting it was time for a change. I'm running a 380 timberjack grapple, its different but not bad.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 4, 2005)

Well it's good to hear your still in it , TJ are nice machines sucks they're not around anymore really since Deere bought them out..but hey skidding goes on right..


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 4, 2005)

*Timberjacks*

When ever i saw a timberjack cable or grapple skidde rit put a smile on my face. Then theyw ere green deeres and no Deer just took over the green color for their equipment. make sme wanna cry I miss you jack


----------



## Husky372 (Sep 4, 2005)

Smile


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Timberjack*

Thanks man that is a real ncie skidder, looks like its been taken care of. If you take care of a peice of equipment it will take care of you . I really do miss the jacks though, I mean deers are probably a nice machine too, but they will never replace the jacks.
That 380 put a smile on my face and like amde my day


----------



## Husky372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Your welcome


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 5, 2005)

Yup David got a good deal on a nice machine there , hopefully I'll get to see it in action this week .. Cut an skid cut an skid right David ..

Rob


----------



## Husky372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yup maybe we can get a couple pics too.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm still around but I've been busy putting together a crew and buying new to me equipment. I'm moving on to a 40 acre select cut tommorow. I should be there three or four weeks if we don't get hit with weather then its on to a 5 acre clear cut for a week then more selectcuts.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey David that would be cool get some pics ..good idea .. Ryan good to hear your busy , and still around here .. Atleast theres still some loggers on the site


Rob


----------



## Ed K (Sep 6, 2005)

If anyone is looking. There's a 230 tj in Athens Vt for 15.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 6, 2005)

I have Franklin 130B that I'll sell for $14,000. Its a really good running skidder but I need some thing bigger to handle my work load otherwise I wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Rob, glad your foot is ok and good to see you around again.
I'm still cutting, it's all I know how to do to keep the wolf away. lol
I still have the 540A, but I'm a gentleman logger now, so I have been using my Kubota and Norse winch in the bush. The horse people love me with all the trails I make.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey John ,

Good to hear your keeping the wolf away  Yup Im back on AS not as much as I use to be but Im here again . Seems like there are'nt as many loggers here as there use to be though . Looks like a nice stick of wood behing the bota , still cutting rock maple I see , hows the market up your way ? Red Oak market has gone to sh*! down here. Well look like some nice pics John very nice load of wood . Well keep in touch glad to see your still at it.

Oh here is a pic of the 545 Cat skidder I was running , and the Hood Slasher/Loader

Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

Got Mud anyone


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2005)

No mud but the dust on the landing I've been pushing the last two days is an inch thick and will be goo the first rain that hits it. I had to build a truck haul road 1/2 mile into the woods to get to the first landing.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah it's been pretty dusty up this way lately too , cant wait till winter though it's coming quick : ) Love winter logging


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2005)

We get alot of mud in the winter.


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 10, 2005)

Dust, we just finished a job down around Shrevport La. that the dust was so deep we had to push the trucks up the haul road, a foot and a half maybe. got to get me a digital cam.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey 429 ,

Sounds like some pretty nasty dust , we get dusty jobs up my way but nothing that severe..Get a cam take some pics , I started a new thread this morning for all the loggers to put pics in.


----------



## neastlogger (Sep 22, 2005)

hi everyone who loves the woods, im new to the site,looking foward to chatting with you. been logging for 20 years in CT. currently running a 540b combo.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome neastlogger .. good to hear from another logger in New England. I have worked down in CT a few times in Killingly and East Killingly nice area down there . So what do you run for equipment other than your 540B ?? Well good to see u here

Rob


----------



## Newfie (Sep 23, 2005)

How many horse on the Kubota you run John? I've got 38 hp and it seems to get the "gentlemen logging" done alright.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 23, 2005)

I just bought a 540B with a recon engine and tranny in it as well as new clutches in the winch.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 23, 2005)

I managed to find 2 brandnew 23.1-26's Firestone LSII's for $900 apiece!! I've got a guy that'll put on for me for $75 per tire plus $100 per tube.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 24, 2005)

Good deal Ryan . . Are you gonna keep the ole' franklin going as well or sell it and just run the 540 ?? Always good to have backup  Well get some pics of the new toy and let us know how it pulls and your thoughts on the machine..What year is the skidder ?

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 24, 2005)

Its an '83 I think. It needs a good presure washing but other than that its in good shape. I'll probably sell the franklin and just run the 540.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 24, 2005)

hey Ryan.. sounds like a good machine , my friend started out with a 82 540B I believe he still has the machine to this day but rarely uses it as he went to bigger grapple but he made some serious money with that machine..How come you did'nt go with a grapple winch combo machine ??


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 24, 2005)

Humm good question, oh yea I am constantly on steep ground and a graple would be worthless to me.LOL. I also cut all timber with a chainsaw so a cable machine works better for me. I looked at a 540E and a friends 540GII but they aren't as fuel effiecent and the frame is shorter so it won't come out of a hole quite as well. Not to mention the fact that I got this recon (well almost a complete recon, all its lacking is new center pins, new tires on the rear which I've got coming and new paint and a new seat and it would be a complete recon) for $11,000! The guy wanted $15,000 for it but I was able to get him down as he needed the $$$ quick.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 24, 2005)

Good deal Ryan .. Sounds like you got yet another nice toy.. Understandable about the grapple , Im just to use to grapple winch combo..dont mind me.I saw a new 05 540GIII cable selling on machinery trader for $140,000 decent price way out of my league but here in NH they are going for 170-180 for a 05..


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Stihl Magnum, I really like my little C4. There are 10 of the in my village. All are one man operations on private land. C5's are the most popular machine here. Also a few C6's. Other skidders here; timberjack 230,380; John Deere 440,540. Most landowners here have a skidder. The nicest skidder I have run was a 525 Cat when I worked for a logging company. Most landowners here won't let anything larger than a C4 on their land.
Our markets are poor right now; logs--$60 /ton--a $35 drop; Pulp--$50/cord--$40 drop. Firewood is the only thing going up; roadside long length $100/cord. Delivered, split $200/cord.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Stihl ,

I use to have a c4-D was a nice little machine when it was working , ran both 525 and 545 Cat grapple skidders for the past year big mean wood pulling skidders , I could pull some serious wood with the 545..Good to hear from someone up north..Keep it coming gentlemen


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Rob, talking about the 460, normally it pulls5 and 6 good size log trees and thats with tops and limbs cause we have a delimber but these trees are honkers, no taper within the first 30 foot or so, i bet they go 8 or 10 ton by themself, real logs just wish i was cutting with a saw instead of being hydoaxed oh well technolgy.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah I hear ya the 460 TJ's are good machines same thing as a 648 Deere really , well now they really are..For some reason I always found that a 460's go through mud and wet areas a lot better than Deere skidders dont know if it's the gearing or what but they just pull better..Cuttin the wood with a HX is'nt too bad with a saw head but if they are shearing it sucks you have to butt the log a few feet from shatter..Sounds like some nice wood though


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 25, 2005)

Saw head for obvious reasons, the 460 does good in the mud but has limitations, last winter we had two on the job the one i was running has 35s the other had flotations, he could go where i could'nt even begin and if i did he could'nt get back thru it.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 25, 2005)

Rob, I'm going to sell my Franklin if you know anyone who would be interested in a nice tight and right small skidder.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 26, 2005)

Ryan ,

What do you want for the machine ? I could pass the word around . Hows the 540 did you put it too work yet ?


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm asking $12,500 for the franklin, it has new pins and bushings all the way though it plus two new tires new brake band in the winch new hydro pump and alot of other parts. I spent all day putting two new tires on the 540 today. I had to fire my skidder man friday because of drugs so I'm once again looking for someone else.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 28, 2005)

Ryan I'll pass the word around on the skidder up this way , wish it was spring time I'd come run skidder for you ..

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm trying a guy out tommorow that says he can cut and skid 5 tandums a day by himself! I have to see this to believe it. Now that is with some one on the boom and one man driving but still thats alot of wood to push by yourself!


----------



## Newfie (Sep 28, 2005)

Whatta the woods look like when he's done? Must be real short trips too.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 30, 2005)

I couldn't tell you Mike, he didn't show up. Typical. Although talking to the other loggers in the area that he has worked for in the past they all tell me that he is one of the best timber cutters in the county. He also uses directional felling as well as the borecut. They tell me that he is good about not tearing up the remaning timber but like I said I haven't seen his work. The job I'm on now I am cutting for private forester and I have been told that if it will make a log that it is to be cut. Let me tell you that doesn't leave much! They buy pallet logs all the way down to six inches around here!


----------



## neastlogger (Oct 1, 2005)

*busy logging*

hi ron dont get much time on line , just saying hi talk to you later


chris (neastlogger)


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Chris .. I only know one person who calls me Ron . So where in the Northeast are you ? Well let us know or you can PM me maybe we could meet up sometime

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 3, 2005)

Rob, my new timbercutter came out today, he cut 5 tandum loads today and man is he good. He even uses the bore cut and the open face and doesn't tear up much.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool Ryan. Did ya show him the "willock" notch yet?


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 4, 2005)

sounds good Ryan .. hope he does good for you..forgot about the "Willock" notch ..lol


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope, I'm staying out of his way! Once we get off the steep ground we should get 6-7 tandums a day.


----------

